# 2016 Hyundai Equus | 20" Marquee Wheels 3258 Black Machine | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

2016 Hyundai Equus equipped with 20" Marquee Wheels 3258 in a black machine finish witha deep concave design. Wheel and tire set up is 20x9 & 20x10.5 wrapped with 245-40-20 & 275-35-20 Nankang Tires with no rubbing issues. Marquee rims are also for anyone looking for BMW wheels, Mercedes Wheels, Audi Wheels, Lexus Wheels.
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LKaT9v


__
https://flic.kr/p/LKaT9v
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Mao2DZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/Mao2DZ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ManQ4V


__
https://flic.kr/p/ManQ4V
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ManQdc


__
https://flic.kr/p/ManQdc
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/M3bo8X


__
https://flic.kr/p/M3bo8X
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/M3bnKT


__
https://flic.kr/p/M3bnKT
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

